# Won't go in Gear



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a 06 GTO auto
Having problems with it not going in gear, seem its stuck in park
Today I was backing up in a parking spot, 20min later, started it
Normally you can feel it going into gear. I pressed down brake, push shifter into any gear, did nothing in any gear(shifter was very sloppy not engaging). 
I checked oil, seems clean and still full, no leaks under car. 
Transmission shifted fine, before this happened, when I bought the car, transmission was just rebuild. Had it towed to my house, he had to lift the rear end, since we couldn't put it into neutral.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like maybe the shifter cable broke or came disconnected at one end or the other. I'd jack the car up and check the lever on the side of the trans and see if the cable is attached and then try to move the lever to be sure it does shift manually.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Sounds like maybe the shifter cable broke or came disconnected at one end or the other. I'd jack the car up and check the lever on the side of the trans and see if the cable is attached and then try to move the lever to be sure it does shift manually.



I had the issue Rukee described above in my 1999 Grand Prix GXP. Replaced cable to solve problem.


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm hoping its the cable, is it on the driver side?
Going to look at it tomorrow


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gspeed said:


> I'm hoping its the cable, is it on the driver side?
> Going to look at it tomorrow


Contact the re-builder? A reputable builder would want to look into this. Key word being reputable.


----------



## gspeed (Oct 24, 2010)

Jacked up the car on driver side, notice the main shifter lever(on trans) was sitting on the exhaust. Bolt holding shifter to lever must have came lose and feel off, so when I tried to switch gear car was still in park. Here is a link that I found that helped

SHIFT CONTROL/AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION. Fits: 2005 Pontiac GTO | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


----------

